# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  JAMA: "We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, prote

## donnay

> *JAMA: "We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection."* 
> 
> A new article published in The New England Journal of Medicine points out the truth about mass mask wearing, and that the main if not only benefit of masks is that it eases anxiety of some people, which JAMA points out "may not be strictly logical."
> Please share this article widely and visit NoMask.info which includes a collection of many peer-reviewed medical studies and testimony by many doctors who tell the truth about masks and all the harm that can occur when healthy people wear masks unnecessarily.
> 
> You can visit the LibertyFight.com COVID-19 index page here.
> 
> Here are some key excerpts from the New JAMA article:
> 
> ...


https://libertyfightnews.blogspot.co...k-outside.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So Fauci and the Democrats were correct when they told us all to NOT wear masks?

Sorry, I'm not jumping into the red team/blue team interpretations of science and common sense.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Key bullet points:

1 - We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection.

2 - The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal.

3 - In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic.

4 - In a health care setting: A mask alone in this setting will reduce risk only slightly, however, since it does not provide protection from droplets that may enter the eyes or from fomites on the patient or in the environment that providers may pick up on their hands and carry to their mucous membranes (particularly given the concern that mask wearers may have an increased tendency to touch their faces).

----------


## Anti Globalist

Masks are nothing more than a false sense of security.  You'll end up getting hypoxia if you wear a mask all day.  That will have longer lasting effects on your health while coronavirus will only make you sick for a few days if you're healthy enough to survive it.

----------


## donnay

*Hypoxia* 
medical condition

Hypoxia, in biology and medicine, condition of the body in which the tissues are starved of oxygen. In its extreme form, where oxygen is entirely absent, the condition is called anoxia.

https://www.britannica.com/science/hypoxia


*Low oxygen stimulates the immune system*
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3791324/

----------


## helenpaul

There  is a reason you  dont  see any doctors  or  nurses wearing  masks  outside  of a  health care  facility. They are  useless

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Masks and respirators are not perfect  No one claims they are. (I wear a well fitted respirator in a crowded store). Window curtains don't block all light either.

But any droplet or aerosol that is caught in the mask is one less that is in the air. Fact.

This has become just another politicized, polarized, Trump vs. Democrat non-nonsensical issue. Sure, both sides will cite "science", but it doesn't change facts. It's ridiculous.

What's next? Carrots? 

Nancy Pelosi: "Eat your carrots."

Trump: "I eat carrots. Carrots are good for you. Bugs Bunny ate carrots and his eyesight has always been good."

Nancy Pelosi: "Carrots have no health benefits. They don't really have much nutrition either. I stopped eating them. Eat potatoes instead."

Fauci: "I can say with certainty that I am not sure if carrots are good for you. They could be dirty, they might have e-coli on them, and that is fatal. There are other options being developed, and the Impossible Burger has great potential. I recommend that the government invest $100 billion into that company, and it has nothing to do with my partial ownership of the company."

Don Lemon: "Carrot eating is racist."

Gretchen Whitmer: "I am making carrots illegal."

Protesters in Michigan: "Look at me, I'm eating a carrot in front of the Governor's mansion!"

Antifa protesters: "Burn the grocery stores, they are selling carrots!"

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## Ender

FACT:

Masks are NOT healthy. In order to keep the immune system strong, one needs to breathe & breathe clean air- not the stuff that accumulates inside the masks.

Correct LOW breathing is one of the best health methods on the planet- unfortunately most westerners breathe incorrectly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You have a gift for this. Have you ever considered running a website?


Thank you, I'll be here all week. Be sure to tip your waitress.

----------


## DamianTV

> Masks are nothing more than a false sense of security.  You'll end up getting hypoxia if you wear a mask all day.  That will have long lasting effects on your health while coronavirus will only make you sick for a few days if you're healthy enough to survive it.


Yup.

*Blaylock: Face Masks Pose Serious Risks To The Healthy*
https://www.technocracy.news/blayloc...o-the-healthy/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Nolte: The Science Turns Against America’s Mask Fascists*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...mask-fascists/

John Nolte 29 May 2020


No less than the New England Journal of Medicine has dealt a body blow to America’s growing army of mask fascists with the news that “wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection.”

The reasons for this are both simple and logical:

*    We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection. Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal. In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic.*

So there you go… The only real way to catch the China Flu is to hang out with someone infectious for a protracted period of time, so it’s unlikely you will catch it walking along somewhere, like a store or sidewalk.

Obviously, as the Journal points out, if you are a healthcare worker, you are going to be dealing with someone infectious indoors, in a closed setting, and not just passing by. So the Journal warns that the “mask is a core component of the personal protective equipment (PPE) clinicians need when caring for symptomatic patients with respiratory viral infections, in conjunction with gown, gloves, and eye protection.”

Even so, the Journal’s warning for healthcare workers points out that a mask is still not very helpful “since it does not provide protection from droplets that may enter the eyes or from fomites on the patient or in the environment that providers may pick up on their hands and carry to their mucous membranes.”

“What is clear, however, is that universal masking alone is not a panacea. A mask will not protect providers caring for a patient with active Covid-19 if it’s not accompanied by meticulous hand hygiene, eye protection, gloves, and a gown,” the Journal adds.

The World Health Organization (W.H.O.) goes even further: “Masks should only be used by health care workers, caretakers or by people who are sick with symptoms of fever and cough,” said Dr. April Baller, a public health specialist for the W.H.O.

Baller adds that the danger to a healthy person wearing a mask is a “false feeling of protection” — which is something the CDC warned of early on during this pandemic, back when we were told not to wear masks.

Of course, the CDC has flip-flopped completely on the mask issue, which means that what we are now being told by the New England Journal of Medicine and W.H.O. contradicts the latest CDC guidelines, which, after telling us for weeks that masks are useless against the virus, now “recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain.”

Since its flip-flop, I have never really bought into the idea that American health “experts” like the CDC and Drs. Fauci and Birx were genuine in their flip-flop on the mask issue. It always seemed to me that public and media pressure forced them into caving.

Even today, Fauci can’t bring himself to offer a full-throated mask endorsement, only that the mask is a “symbol” of what “you should be doing” … they are a “valuable safeguard” and part of “respect for another person.”

This is a far cry from what he said in March:

    “There’s no reason to be walking around with a mask,” infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci told 60 Minutes.

    While masks may block some droplets, Fauci said, they do not provide the level of protection people think they do. Wearing a mask may also have unintended consequences: People who wear masks tend to touch their face more often to adjust them, which can spread germs from their hands.

It would seem to me that the need to wear a mask should be based on how the virus in question operates. If, as the New England Journal of Medicine points out, you need to be in close contact with an infected person for up to 30 minutes in order to get infected with the coronavirus, the mask is unnecessary unless you’re in that situation.

Out of concern for my wife, I’ve worn a mask since day one, even when Fauci was telling me not to… And I will continue to, at least for the foreseeable future, even though I hate the damn thing.

Sadly, though, this latest science against wearing masks will get no traction in our corrupt corporate media or with the corrupt Democrat politicians who have embraced mask fascism with the unbridled glee that all self-righteous bullies embrace such things, embrace any opportunity to join a pious mob and feels a false sense of superiority while shaming and terrorizing others.

Like the fact that the coronavirus is no more lethal to those 50 and under than the seasonal flu, the media will cover up this important information. Like the fact Democrat Govs. Whitmer, Cuomo, and Murphy poured infection into nursing homes, the media well bury this information. But here’s the thing…

If you believe a mask will protect you, go ahead and wear a mask. But what do you care if someone else is wearing one or not? As long as you’re wearing one what does it matter? Why can’t we just leave each other alone?

----------


## donnay

> Virologist Dr. Judy Mikovits, PhD  offered a science-based warning about wearing face masks:
> 
> “The masks on walks outside and while driving in your car is mind blowing to me. Do you not know how unhealthy it is to keep inhaling your carbon dioxide and restricting proper oxygen flow? I honestly cannot believe how non-logical we have become! We as a society seem to just listen to (perceived) authority without question. I don’t see a whole lot of critical thought happening here, I’m sorry to say. Why I opt NOT to wear a mask.
> 
> Well, let me break it down for you. *The body requires AMPLE amounts of oxygen for optimal immune health. Especially during a so-called ‘pandemic’. Proper oxygenation of your cells and blood is ESSENTIAL for the body to function as it needs to in order to fight off any illness.*
> 
> “Masks will hamper oxygen intake. Unless you are working in a hospital setting, it is NOT necessary. But go ahead and hold onto to your security blanket if it makes you feel better. I do not listen to the government when it tries to instruct me on how to maintain health, nor do I trust their ‘stats’ (which we know are based on unconfirmed numbers).
> 
> “You want to be healthy, then make sure to apply it to all aspects of your life. Stop smoking, change your diet, stop consuming alcohol, turn off your wifi and cell phone, stop getting injected with neurotoxins, stop taking toxic medications, stop using so many chemicals in your everyday life, practice proper hygiene (WASH YOUR HANDS). Most importantly, go outside and BREATHE DEEPLY, get some sun, drink plenty of (filtered) water, sleep well and learn to LISTEN to your body.”
> ...


https://alachuachronicle.com/harold-...immune-system/

----------


## Todd

There is wearing masks and then their is Overkill.  It's still safer to wear a barrier against spittle and crud than not especially when you are ill or when your immune system is low compromised or you are susceptible to disease and infection.

  It's complete overkill to Mandate it.

----------


## Firestarter

The following “scientific” looking paper describes that masks don’t prevent infection with the magical, mutated, novel coronavirus - COVID-19...



> It would be a paradox if masks and respirators worked, given what we know about viral respiratory diseases: The main transmission path is long-residence-time aerosol particles (< 2.5 μm), which are too fine to be blocked, and the minimum-infective-dose is smaller than one aerosol particle. The present paper about masks illustrates the degree to which governments, the mainstream media, and institutional propagandists can decide to operate in a science vacuum, or select only incomplete science that serves their interests. *Such recklessness is also certainly the case with the current global lockdown of over 1 billion people, an unprecedented experiment in medical and political history*.


https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._social_policy
(http://archive.is/2EjD9)

----------


## donnay

> There is wearing masks and then their is Overkill.  It's still safer to wear a barrier against spittle and crud than not especially when you are ill or when your immune system is low compromised or you are susceptible to disease and infection.
> 
>   It's complete overkill to Mandate it.


If your immune system is already compromised wearing a mask will do more to make you sick than keep you from getting sick.

We need more people armed with correct information so that we can civilly disobey these edicts.  Under the HIPAA laws, you can simply say to a boss, co-worker, or patron when they try to shame you for not following orders--I have a medical condition that wearing a mask can hurt me.  By law an employer cannot ask any further.  Of course people like Bill gates/Fauci et al are trying very hard to make our medical records not private.  This medical tyranny needs to be cut off before we lose our medical privacy.

----------


## Todd

> If your immune system is already compromised wearing a mask will do more to make you sick than keep you from getting sick.
> 
> We need more people armed with correct information so that we can civilly disobey these edicts.  Under the HIPAA laws, you can simply say to a boss, co-worker, or patron when they try to shame you for not following orders--I have a medical condition that wearing a mask can hurt me.  By law an employer cannot ask any further.  Of course people like Bill gates/Fauci et al are trying very hard to make our medical records not private.  This medical tyranny needs to be cut off before we lose our medical privacy.


Let me be clear.  I'm not talking about all the time or in your car..I'm talking about if you are going to be in a large group in an enclosed area for a period of time.  It has to be a proper mask though and not just a cloth.  The Orientals have known this for years and the research does back that up.  It's not an either or thing.

----------


## donnay

> *Dr. Blaylock: Face Masks Pose Serious Risks to the Healthy*
> 
> Dr. Russell Blaylock warns that not only do face masks fail to protect the healthy from getting sick, but they also create serious health risks to the wearer. The bottom line is that if you are not sick, you should not wear a face mask.
> 
> As businesses reopen, many are requiring shoppers and employees to wear a face mask. Costco, for instance, will not allow shoppers into the store without wearing a face mask. Many employers are requiring all employees to wear a face mask while at work. In some jurisdictions, all citizens must wear a face mask if they are outside of their own home.  ⁃ TN Editor
> 
> With the advent of the so-called COVID-19 pandemic, we have seen a number of medical practices that have little or no scientific support as regards reducing the spread of this infection. One of these measures is the wearing of facial masks, either a surgical-type mask, bandana or N95 respirator mask. When this pandemic began and we knew little about the virus itself or its epidemiologic behavior, it was assumed that it would behave, in terms of spread among communities, like other respiratory viruses. Little has presented itself after intense study of this virus and its behavior to change this perception.
> 
> This is somewhat of an unusual virus in that for the vast majority of people infected by the virus, one experiences either no illness (asymptomatic) or very little sickness. Only a very small number of people are at risk of a potentially serious outcome from the infection--mainly those with underlying serious medical conditions in conjunction with advanced age and frailty, those with immune compromising conditions and nursing home patients near the end of their lives. There is growing evidence that the treatment protocol issued to treating doctors by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), mainly intubation and use of a ventilator (respirator), may have contributed significantly to the high death rate in these select individuals.
> ...


https://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/dr...isks-healthy11

----------

